# Question about rear brakes on Sentras



## Red Lion (Dec 18, 2005)

Alright, dig guys, I did search and I couldn't find the answer...

I got an Altima. Sentra B15 calipers are supposed to fit, front and rear. Now, I know the rear brake setup of the SE-R Spec V with Brembo brakes is supposed to be 11" with an aluminum caliper, correct? Is that setup ONLY on the Spec V's with Brembo brakes or do all Sentras have the 11" rear disc and aluminum caliper (1.8L, 2.5, etc)? OR, do they all come with the same aluminum caliper in the rear, even if the rear discs aren't 11"? 

Please shed some light on this for me, I'm going to try to upgrade to these rear calipers/brakes hopefully. I tried looking on various parts sites and on autozone.com and so on but either I couldn't find part #'s to confirm if the brakes were the same or they just said they didn't make any.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

what about cross referencing part numbers?


----------



## Red Lion (Dec 18, 2005)

lol. figured it'd be you. you're everywhere. 

show me a place that has the part numbers and I wouldn't have had to make a thread. tanks.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

auto zone, thepartsbin, abcnissanwholesale? i dunno...


oh yeah, i AM everywhere!!! muwahahahahaha! 

see my new title?


----------



## Red Lion (Dec 18, 2005)

hah, still didn't get quite an answer from those sites. Most didn't have part numbers. Oh well, I'm just going to assumption they're different and find them and find out. Thanks you!


----------



## waznme (May 16, 2005)

i have a spec-v with the brembo option package, and NO the rear brake calipers and rotors are NOT the same 11'' size that is on the front. The front brake system is the only benifactor from the Brembo option. 

I have actually posted a question about a rear brembo option (direct bolt on) for my spec and have not heard anything from anybody.


----------



## Red Lion (Dec 18, 2005)

thanks mate. Yeah I knew the fronts wouldn't work on the rears.


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

waznme said:


> The front brake system is the only benifactor from the Brembo option.



Actully compaired to non Brembo equiped specV's the rears are larger on Brembo equiped cars.


----------



## waznme (May 16, 2005)

xbrandonx said:


> Actully compaired to non Brembo equiped specV's the rears are larger on Brembo equiped cars.



really? i didn't think they were any different. how much of a difference are we talking here?


----------



## Red Lion (Dec 18, 2005)

are they actually larger calipers (ie pistons, pads, etc.) or are they just taller to accomodate a larger rotor (because I know reading on the specs that the Brembo equipped cars have 11" fronts and 10.9" rear rotors)? Also, a friend on another forum told me they were made of aluminum. true?


----------

